# biken im weserbergland



## nippelspanner (22. Mai 2002)

hi, out there,

wir (m+w) planen am wochenende vom 30.05. - 02.06. einen kurzurlaub im weserbergland (gegend zwischen bodenwerder und polle). welche locals haben lust, uns die singletrails zu zeigen?

B+K


----------



## suentelbiker (22. Mai 2002)

Hi, 
wie wäre es am 01.06. mit einer Tour durch den Süntel?
Es dürften so 5 bis 15 Biker dabeisein.
Mehr Infos unter www.suentelbiker.de.
suentelbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grip (23. Mai 2002)

Kann ich nur empfehlen. Sind alles super nette Leute.  

Von wo kommt Ihr denn wech? 

Grip


----------



## nippelspanner (24. Mai 2002)

@grip:

werden die jungs (und mädels) bei gelegenheit mal treffen. haben uns für das we nur leider ne andere region ausgesucht.

wir kommen aus lübbecke am fuße des schönen wiehengebirges. (nähe vom teuto) wo liegt dann springe? habe gerade ´nen geografischen hänger...

nippelspanner

ps: hey, fahre auch ein rb!


----------



## Grip (24. Mai 2002)

Also Red Bull fahr ich hauptsächlich, weil ich eigentlich aus Bocholt komme. Das bot sich halt an...und ich bin auch voll zufrieden. Ist mein erstes Bike, denn MTB ist im Flachland absolut lächerlich.  

Springe hat mich dazu gebracht, denn hier gibt es nette Bergchen, was ich früher nie gedacht hätte. Es liegt so etwa süd-westlich von Hannover, exakt die Mitte zw. Hannover und Hameln.

Vielleicht dann beim nächsten Mal

Grip


----------



## DerSteff (14. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nippelspanner _
> *@grip:
> 
> werden die jungs (und mädels) bei gelegenheit mal treffen. haben uns für das we nur leider ne andere region ausgesucht.
> ...



Hey, wie viele Leute seid ihr denn so, und was fahrt ihr? Fr Dh T DS???

MFG Tyler


----------



## nippelspanner (15. April 2003)

@Tyler:
1 bis 6 Biker/innen. Fahren bergauf und noch lieber bergab, das Ganze möglichst ungezwungen. Anschließend Kaffee und Kuchen oder ´nen paar Bierchen zischen und tote Tieren grillen. Wie nennt man das? Friereit?

Mit Deinem Bike bist Du doch bestimmt bei der Truppe, die sich oben am der Reineburg die Drops gebaut hat, oder? Respekt! Wäre aber nichts für mich.

nippelspanner


----------



## cauw (15. April 2003)

hy nippelspanner,

wie wär´s mit ner Tour durch die Bückeberge und/oder Deister?
Kaiser Wilhelm und Umgebung kennst du ja warscheinlich selber, oder??

Wo fahrt ihr denn sonst so??

Gruß cauw


----------



## nippelspanner (15. April 2003)

@cauw:
Stimmt, zwischen Kaiser und Dinospuren kenne ich (fast) jeden Kieselstein. In Minden fahren wir auch manchmal auf dem Jakobsberg bis zu dem Mettwurst-Heini. Der Wurzelweg rockt!

Sach mal ´nen Termin an (nur WE), aber vorsicht, wir spielen alle in der Ü30-Liga. <;-)

Werde evtl. an Ostern auch die Süntel-Jungs besuchen.

nippelspanner


----------



## cauw (16. April 2003)

also termin:

wie wärs mit dem 27.04. / 11 Uhr(Sonntag)?? Wenn wir Bückeberge unter die Stollen nehmen wollen muß ich noch den Termin mit nem Kollegen abchecken. Der kennt sich da bestens aus. 

Gruß cauw

Gleiche Liga   Auch mit Ü30 kann man Spaß im Wald haben!!


----------



## nippelspanner (16. April 2003)

Termin ist OK. Aber 11.00 Uhr am Sonntag?? Wie wärs mit 13.00 Uhr. Mal sehen, wen ich von unserer Truppe motivieren kann.

nippelspanner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cauw (17. April 2003)

13 Uhr ist auch ok, Treffpunkt werde ich dann noch bekannt geben, irgendwo bei Stadthagen. Können ja zusammen dort hin gurken. 
Was wollt ihr denn fahren 30, 40, 50, 60,............km???
Natürlich nur Singeltrails und miese Anstiege  .

Gruß cauw


----------



## nippelspanner (23. April 2003)

30 - 40 km reichen! Trails sind aber OK. Mail mir Deine Adresse, falls wir dich abholen sollen. Abfahrtspunkt mit Bikes? Route?

nippelspanner


----------



## DerSteff (26. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nippelspanner _
> *@Tyler:
> 1 bis 6 Biker/innen. Fahren bergauf und noch lieber bergab, das Ganze möglichst ungezwungen. Anschließend Kaffee und Kuchen oder ´nen paar Bierchen zischen und tote Tieren grillen. Wie nennt man das? Friereit?
> 
> ...



Ja, danke, aber so toll sind die auch wieder nicht, wenn nicht ehrlich zu sein zur Zeit für mich sogar recht langweilig... Egal. Ich bin eigentlich wenn ich mal im Wald bin mehr auf der suche nach richtig geilen Trails... Wenn ihr da was habt könnt ihr mir ja mal bescheid sagen...

MFG Tyler


----------

